# A few videos with PedalPCB builds in use



## p_wats (Jan 9, 2020)

*UPDATE: a few more added below*

There aren't a huge amount of audio/video demos of the available FV-1 patches, which can make choosing a custom EEPROM tough.

I've been using a few of my FV-1 builds in some videos for Jamuary this year, so I'll post them here in case you're curious about some sounds in practice. I think I pretty much have all the PedalPCB patches, so feel free to make a request and I'll see if I can incorporate it into a jam.

Here is the *HAARP* (Arpanoid) really transforming the Volca Keys into something new entirely. Around the mid-point of the video I also start messing with the new *octave reverb* from the *Spacialist* (you can hear the higher octave shimmer over the synth being played, but the lower octave really ads a nice layer beneath everything that is hard to notice, but would be missed if it were gone):






In this video I've got a dreamy sound from the Volca FM going through the *Stutter* patch (one I was particularly unsure of and confused by when I got it on an EEPROM at first, but have since come to love on synths in particular). From there it goes into one of the delay patches---might be space delay, if I recall:






And here's one I posted the other day of the* Rainbow Machine *(Leprechaun) with an LDR-based expression controller working the pitch. Very fun and zany mangling of a beat on the Volca Sample:


----------



## Dali (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks a lot for these ! Highly appreciated.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 9, 2020)

Dali said:


> Thanks a lot for these ! Highly appreciated.



Thanks! Let me know if there's a particular FV-1 patch you'd like to see used in one of these.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 23, 2020)

Here's a video showing the *touch reverb* patch from the used with drum hits on the Volca Sample:


----------



## Dali (Jan 23, 2020)

Now @p_wats , I just want to buy a Korg Volca FM or Volca Sampler... 

Damn...


----------



## p_wats (Jan 23, 2020)

Dali said:


> Now @p_wats , I just want to buy a Korg Volca FM or Volca Sampler...
> 
> Damn...



Ha! It's a slippery slope. I started with Volcas and now have a room full of synths, samplers and drum machines. The Synsthrom Deluge is now my favourite piece of equipment.


----------



## dawson (Jan 23, 2020)

Wow, thanks a lot for sharing- cool tunes and tones!  I also dig your paint jobs and light shows.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks! Painting the pedals is probably my favourite part. I'm trying to get better at the whole video thing, but mostly just want to make noise.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 24, 2020)

It is very nice to see these pedals used with different instruments.   Thanks.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks! Yeah it's been fun to make noise with synths via pedals. I've been going down that road more often than guitar lately, but I'm sure I'll be back.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 22, 2021)

Halfway through this video I turn the Pitch Witch on to give some ambience to the Microfreak (new firmware update. Woo!), and mess with the runaway repeats, etc. Lots of fun!


----------



## peccary (Jan 22, 2021)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.

Also, thanks for reminding me of my poor, neglected Microbrute.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 22, 2021)

peccary said:


> Very cool, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Also, thanks for reminding me of my poor, neglected Microbrute.


Thanks! 

I was always curious about the Microbrute. Almost bought one a few times. Sounds cool!


----------



## peccary (Jan 22, 2021)

p_wats said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was always curious about the Microbrute. Almost bought one a few times. Sounds cool!



It's a lot of fun, but honestly I haven't played with any of my synthy stuff in a few months. My favorite thing with the Microbrute though is to wait for the family to go to sleep, plug my headphones in to it, smoke a bowl, and just go places with that thing and a delay pedal. I'm sure the Microfreak is fun for that kinda thing, too!


----------



## p_wats (Jan 22, 2021)

peccary said:


> It's a lot of fun, but honestly I haven't played with any of my synthy stuff in a few months. My favorite thing with the Microbrute though is to wait for the family to go to sleep, plug my headphones in to it, smoke a bowl, and just go places with that thing and a delay pedal. I'm sure the Microfreak is fun for that kinda thing, too!



Sounds like a fun night! Yeah the Microfreak, just get zanier and zanier as the updates keep coming.


----------



## peccary (Jan 22, 2021)

p_wats said:


> Sounds like a fun night! Yeah the Microfreak, just get zanier and zanier as the updates keep coming.



Did you get the vocoder? I can't justify buying it, but that vocoder has put me close to clicking "buy" a couple of times.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 22, 2021)

peccary said:


> Did you get the vocoder? I can't justify buying it, but that vocoder has put me close to clicking "buy" a couple of times.



The vocoder firmware applies to the original Microfreak too! All I had to do was update the firmware and I can use a compatible mic. Lots of fun.


----------

